

Using Statistical Mechanics to predict consumer response to advertising - physonaught
http://arxiv.org/abs/1112.0767

======
physonaught
Here is a high level summary of the work, written by technology review[1].

Looks pretty neat!

[1] <http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/27394/>

